# New international healthcare products launched



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A range of international healthcare products aimed at expats have been launched by the newest international private medical insurance (IPMI) provider in the sector. With its headquarters based in Hong Kong and with offices in the UK and the United Arab Emirates, Now Health will offer its products worldwide. The products, called WorldCare, are designed [...]

Click to read the full news article: New international healthcare products launched...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

